# التروس



## البوشني (4 أغسطس 2009)

:28:ارجو ان ينال اعجاب كل من يبحث عن هذا الموضوع:28::20:


الترس :-
هو عبارة عن أداة نقل الحركة الدائرية والقدرة من جزء في الآلة إلى آخر. تُصنع التروس بأحجام متعددة، وتتباين استخداماتها. وتتدرج من تروس دقيقة كالتي تحرك عقارب الساعة إلى تروس كبيرة كالتي تحرك مروحة الدفع في ناقلات النفط العملاقة. 
​​​​وللترس نسبه تخفيض عالية للسرعات وتختلف التروس في اشكلها حسب نوع نقل الحركة والقوة المبذولة لنقلها مع العلم ان الترس الحلزوني يتحمل اجهادات اكبر من الترس العدل وذلك لان القوة المؤثرة علي الترس العدل تؤسر علي كامل السنة اما في حالة الترس الحلزوني نجد ان التحميل يكون جزئي وتدريجي.

وينبغي عند نقل اي قوة ان تتدحرج اسنان التروس علي بعضها البعض وذلك ليقلل من حدوث تاكل والضجيج الصادر عنها.
يتكون الترس البسيط من عجلة فلزية أو قرص فلزي بنتوءات تسمى الأسنان على مدى الحافة. تعمل التروس دائمًا في ازدواج حيث تتشابك أسنان أحد الترسين مع أسنان الترس الآخر (تتعشق). ولكل ترس محور فلزي في مركزه. ويتصل محور أحد التروس بمصدر للقدرة، كالمحرك الكهربائي. وعندما يدور المحور المتصل بمصدر القدرة يدير معه ترسه الذي يقوم بإدارة الترس الآخر في الاتجاه المعاكس. ويؤدي هذا إلى دوران محور الترس الآخر ليقوم بعمل نافع.
تُصنع معظم التروس من الفولاذ، ولكن تُستخدم مواد أخرى كالبرونز والبلاستيك والنايلون في صناعتها. وعادةً ما تُزيّت التروس الفلزية بالزيت أو الشحم للحفاظ عليها باردة أثناء الدوران. وتُصمم أسنان التروس بتقوّسات خاصة للتقليل من الاحتكاك والتذبذب والضجيج

:28::28:​​​وعند عملية تصميم اي ترس يوجد منحنين لعملية التصميم المنحني الأنفليوتي والمنحني السايكلويدي والمستخدم في التطبيسقات الهندسية هو المنحني الأنفليوتي وينشأ هذا المنحني بفرد خيط مشدود علي محيط دائرة ويمثل جانب السن جزءا صغيرا من المنحني.
​عند عملية تعشيق ترسين يجب ان يكونا نفس المديول والمديول هو وحدة قياس اسنان التروس.
كيف تعمل التروس :-
تُستخدم التروس لزيادة أو تخفيض سرعة الدوران، فتمكِّن أجزاء مختلفة من الآلة من العمل بسرعات مختلفة.
يكون أحد الترسين في كل زوج من التروس أصغر من الآخر. ويسمى هذا الترس بالترس الصغير، ويكون عدد أسنانه أقل من الترس الكبير. وتحدد نسبة عدد الأسنان في الترس الصغير إلى عدد الأسنان في الترس الكبير السرعات النسبية لكل ترس، ومقدار عزم التدوير المنقول من ترس إلى آخر. فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كان عدد أسنان الترس الصغير 20 والكبير 60 فإن النسبة هي 1:3، ويدور الترس الكبير دورة واحدة عندما يدور الترس الصغير 3 دورات. لذلك عندما يدير الترس الصغير الترس الكبير، فإنه يقلل من سرعة الدوران بمقدار الثلثين، ولكنه يضاعف عزم التدوير (التورك) ثلاثة أضعاف. وفي هذه الحالة، يعرف الترس الصغير بأنه ترس التخفيض. وعندما يُدِير الترس الكبير الترس الصغير، فإنه يعمل بمثابة ترس تضعيف. فهو يزيد من سرعة الدوران ولكنه يخفض عزم التدوير.
الماكينات المستخدمة في عملية انتاجة - :
​-1 الفريزة :-
​وهي من ابسط الطرق لتصنيع التروس العدلة والحلزونية ويتم فيها مايسمي بجهاز التقسيم ولاتستخدم في عملية الإنتاج الكمي. ويوجد منها نوعين رأسي وأفقي.​ 
2-ماكينة الهوب وتستخدم في عمليات الإنتاج الكمي :-
​وهي الماكينة الأشمل في صناعة التروس حيث تستخدم في صناعة جميع أشكال التروس سواء كان عدل أو مخروطي أو مائل وتستخدم ايضا في تفتيح الترس الدودي . ولاتستخدم مع هذه العملية زيوت تبريد ولكن تستخدم زيوت قطع فقط​​-3 تفتيح مركب ويستخدم في صناعة التروس الداخلية:-
​وهي ماكينة يكون فيها الحد القاطع عبارة عن ترس يتحرك حركة ترددية لأعلي ولأسفل مع الدوران وكذلك مع دوران الشغلة المراد تفتيحها ويتم في هذا النوع تفتيح مجموعة من الأسنان في وقت واحد وتستخدم في عمل التروس المركبة والموجودة على مسافات متقاربة على نفس العمود
​-4 التفتيح المخروطي :-
​وهي ماكينة خاصة تستخدم في صناعة التروس المخروطية فقط وتستخدم سكنيتين متضادتين يعملان بشكل ترددي حيث تقطع كل سكينة فى كل تجويف مرة كى تقطع نصف الجانب الإنفليوتى للسنة بينما تتلوها الأخرى كى تقطع النصف الثانى. أما حركة الشغلة فتكون دورانية بشكل يتناسب مع حركة السكينتين من خلال ظرف يتحرك أوتوماتيكيا مقتربا ومبتعدا عن السكينتين, وتكون الزوايا عند أنتاج ترسين مخروطيين للعمل معا على نقل الحركة عموديا فأن زاوية الترس الثانى يتم إختيارها بزاوية بحيث يكون مجموعها مع زاوية الترس الأول مساوية للزاوية 90 درجة.​​اما بالنسبة لحساب نسب التخفيض بين التروس يمكن استخدام هذه المعادلة البسيطة​​( سرعة الترس القائد / سرعة الترس المنقاد ) = ( حاصل ضرب أسنان التروس المنقادة / حاصل ضرب أسنان التروس القائدة)​​ونسبة التخفيض = عدد اسنان الترس المنقاد / عدداسنان الترس القائد .​


----------



## eng_ahmed taha (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك ولكن نريد المزيد والمفيد فى التصميم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على الموضوع .

لكن لدي مداخلة بسيطة ارجوا توضيحها .

هل ممكن ان نصنع ترسا على ماكنة الخرطة في حالة عدم توفر فريزة .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على الموضوع .

لكن لدي مداخلة بسيطة ارجوا توضيحها .

هل ممكن ان نصنع ترسا على ماكنة الخراطة في حالة عدم توفر فريزة .

البغدادي


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,,
شكرا اخى على هذه المعلومات بالنسبه لسؤال الاستاذ شكرى محمد نور ,,

بالتأكيد يمكن القيام بعمل اى ترس ولكن هى عمليه معقده جداا التفتيح يتم عن طريق EndMill بزاويه خاصه فى التشحيذ يتم ربط ترس من نفس النوع مع الترس المراد تفتيحه ويتعمل العمل كاشنكار يربط Endmill فى ظرف المخرطه ويربتط الترسين عن طريق شاقه بشياله تربط فى برج ادوات القطع ويتم التفتيح سنه تلو الاخرى 

واى استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل والعرض أجمل ، ولكن أنا عندي ملاحظة بسيطة وهي .. في مثل هذه الموضوعات يجب تدعيم الموضوع بأشكال ورسوم هندسة لزيادة التوضيخ . وعدم وجود مثل هذه الأشكال لا ينقص من قدر الموضوع .
بارك الله فيك . وإننا ننتظر منك المذيد.
مع تحياتي.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*Introduction to rotary motion


[SIZE=+2]Introduction to flat pulleys:[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=+1]Rotary motion is the most common type of motion for a shaft or an axle. One way in which an engineer uses rotary motion is by transmitting it from one shaft to another when the shafts are parallel. This can be done by using pulleys and belts. A pulley is a wheel which may or may not have a grooved rim.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]The figure below shows a stacked vee pulleys and vee belts often used in car engines.[/SIZE] 










[SIZE=+1]The main function of pulleys and belt systems are to transmit motion and torque from an engine to a machine. Various types of pulleys and belts are used on different machines. Machines used in the home, such as sewing machines, washing machines, spin dryers and vacuum cleaners. The picture below shows a flat belt and flat pulley used to transmit motion from an old heat engine.[/SIZE] 







*​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*From flat pulleys to toothed pulleys


[SIZE=+1]In machines where a positive drive is essential and no slip between belt and pulleys can be accepted, a toothed belt and pulley is used. Toothed belts are mainly used for timing mechanisms, where quiet, positive (no slip) drive is required. The figure below shows a toothed belt and toothed pulleys used to drive a camshaft in a motor car engine.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=+2]Toothed belt and toothed pulleys[/SIZE] 



















[SIZE=+3]The gear wheel[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+1]The gear wheel is a basic mechanism. Its purpose is to transmit rotary motion and force. A gear is a wheel with accurately machined teeth round its edge. A shaft passes through its center and the gear may be geared to the shaft. Gears are used in groups of two or more. A group of gears is called a gear train. The gears in a train are arranged so that their teeth closely interlock or mesh. The teeth on meshing gears are the same size so that they are of equal strength. Also, the spacing of the teeth is the same on each gear. An example of a gear train is shown below.[/SIZE] 



[SIZE=+2]Single gear[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]gear train[/SIZE] 














[SIZE=+3]Rotation direction[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]When two spur gears of different sizes mesh together, the larger gear is called a wheel, and the smaller gear is called a pinion. In a simple gear train of two spur gears, the input motion and force are applied to the driver gear. The output motion and force are transmitted by the driven gear. The driver gear rotates the driven gear without slipping.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]The wheel or the pinion can be the driver gear. It depends on the exact function the designer wishes the mechanism to fulfill. When two spur gears are meshed the gears rotate in opposite directions, as shown in the figure below.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=+2]Wheel and pinion[/SIZE] 




*​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*Gear types

[SIZE=+3]Bevel gears[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]These gears have teeth cut on a cone instead of a cylinder blank. They are used in pairs to transmit rotary motion and torque where the bevel gear shafts are at right angles (90 degrees) to each other. An example of two bevel gears are shown below.[/SIZE] 





[SIZE=+2]Bevel gears[/SIZE]













[SIZE=+3]Crossed helical gears[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]These gears also transmit rotary motion and torque through a right angle. The teeth of a helical gear are inclined at an angle to the axis of rotation of the gear.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]The diagram below shows how the axis of rotation of two helical gears are crossed at right angles. Helical gears are smoother running than spur gears and are more suitable for rotation at high velocities. An example of two crossed helical gears are shown below.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=+2]Crossed helical gears[/SIZE]













[SIZE=+3]Worm and worm wheel[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]A gear which has one tooth is called a worm. The tooth is in the form of a screw thread. A worm wheel meshes with the worm. The worm wheel is a helical gear with teeth inclined so that they can engage with the thread – like worm. Like the crossed helical gears, the worm and worm wheel transmit torque and rotary motion through a right angle. The worm always drives the worm wheel and never the other way round. The mechanism locks if the worm wheel tries to drive the worm. Worm mechanisms are very quiet running. An example of a worm and worm wheel is shown on the right hand side below. An application of the worm and worm wheel used to open lock gates is shown on the left hand side below.[/SIZE] 





[SIZE=+2]Worm and worm wheel[/SIZE]









[SIZE=+2]application[/SIZE] 













[SIZE=+3]The helical gear[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]This gear is used for applications that require very quiet and smooth running, at high rotational velocities.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Parallel helical gears have their teeth inclined at a small angle to their axis of rotation. Each tooth is part of a spiral or helix. The helical gears shown below have splines cut in their center holes. The gears can move along a splined (grooved) shaft, although they rotate with the shaft. An example of a helical gear is shown below.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Double helical gears give an efficient transfer of torque and smooth motion at very high rotational velocities. An example of a double helical gear is shown below.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=+2]Single helical gear[/SIZE] 





[SIZE=+2]Double helical gear[/SIZE] 









[SIZE=+3]Spiral bevel gears[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]When it is necessary to transmit quietly and smoothly a large torque through a right angle at high velocities, spiral bevel gears can be used. Spiral bevel gears have teeth cut in a helix spiral form on the surface of a cone. They are quieter running than straight bevel gears and have a longer life. Spiral bevel gears are used in motorcar rear axle gearboxes. An example of spiral bevel gears are shown below.[/SIZE] 





[SIZE=+2]Spiral bevel gears[/SIZE] 















[SIZE=+3]Face cut gears[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]It is possible to cut gear teeth on the face of a gear wheel. Also, gear teeth can be cut on the inside of a gear ring an example of which is shown in the top figure below. Internal gears have better load carrying capacity than external spur gears. They are safer in use because the teeth are guarded. An example of an external face cut gear is shown below.[/SIZE] 



[SIZE=+2]Internal face cut gear[/SIZE]








[SIZE=+2]External face cut gear[/SIZE]



*​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*Rack and pinion


[SIZE=+2]Converting rotary motion to linear motion.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=+1]A rack and pinion mechanism is used to transform rotary motion into linear motion and visa versa. A round spur gear, the pinion, meshes with a spur gear which has teeth set in a straight line, the rack. The rack and pinion can transform rotary motion into linear motion and visa versa in three ways:[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=+1]a. Rotation of the pinion about a fixed center causes the rack to move in a straight line.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]b. Movement of the rack in a straight line causes the pinion to rotate about a fixed center;[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]c. If the rack is fixed and the pinion rotates, then the pinion's center moves in a straight line taking the pinion with it.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=+2]rack and pinion[/SIZE]











[SIZE=+2]application[/SIZE]














[SIZE=+3]Spur gears[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]The spur gear is the last gear we will look at and the most important as far as we are concerned. We will be looking at the gear terms and how to draw the gear teeth using Unwins construction. Firstly, we will discuss the spur gear itself.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=+1]A spur gear is one of the most important ways of transmitting a positive motion between two shafts lying parallel to each other. A gear of this class may be likened to a cylindrical blank which has a series of equally spaced grooves around its perimeter so that the projections on one blank may mesh in the grooves of the second. As the design should be such that the teeth in the respective gears are always in mesh the revolutions made by each is definite, regular and in the inverse ratio to the numbers of teeth in the respective gears. This ability of a pair of well made spur gears to give a smooth, regular, and positive drive is of the greatest importance in many engineering designs. An example of two spur gears in mesh are shown below.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=+2]Spur gears[/SIZE]









[SIZE=+1]Now that we have discussed the spur gear, we will look at the terms associated with spur gears[/SIZE]*​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

​*[SIZE=+2]The spur gear terms:[/SIZE]* 


*[SIZE=+1]The pitch circle is the circle representing the original cylinder which transmitted motion by friction, and its diameter the pitch circle diameter.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The center distance of a pair of meshing spur gears is the sum of their pitch circle radii. One of the advantages of the involute system is that small variations in the center distance do not affect the correct the correct working of the gears.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]The addendum is the radial height of a tooth above the pitch circle.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The dedendum is the radial depth below the pitch circle.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The clearance is the difference between the addendum and the dedendum.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The whole depth of a tooth is the sum of the addendum and the dedendum.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The working depth of a tooth is the maximum depth that the tooth extends into the tooth space of a mating gear. It is the sum of the addenda of the gear.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The addendum circle is that which contains the tops of the teeth and its diameter is the outside or blank diameter.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The dedendum or root circle is that which contains the bottoms of the tooth spaces and its diameter is the root diameter.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Circular tooth thickness is measured on the tooth around the pitch circle, that is, it is the length of an arc.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Circular pitch is the distance from a point on one tooth to the corresponding point on the next tooth, measured around the pitch circle.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The module is the pitch circle diameter divided by the number of teeth.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The Diametrical pitch is the number of teeth per inch of pitch circle diameter. This is a ratio.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The pitch point is the point of contact between the pitch circles of two gears in mesh.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The line of action. Contact between the teeth of meshing gears takes place along a line tangential to the two base circles. This line passes through the pitch point and is called the line of action.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The pressure angle.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] The angle between the line of action and the common tangent to the pitch circles at the pitch point is the pressure angle.[/SIZE]* 


*[SIZE=+1]The tooth face is the surface of a tooth above the pitch circle, parallel to the axis of the gear.[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]The tooth flank is the tooth surface below the pitch circle, parallel to the axis of the gear. If any part of the flank extends inside the base circle it cannot have involute form. It may have ant other form, which does not interfere with mating teeth, and is usually a straight radial line.[/SIZE]* ​


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*Involute gear teeth 



[SIZE=+1]For reasons of economy in production modern gear teeth are almost exclusively cut to an involute form. The involute is a curve, which is generated by rolling a straight line around a circle, where the end of the line will trace an involute. The figure below shows the construction of an involute. To use this method to draw a gear profile would be very time consuming, so we will use an approximation called Unwins construction.[/SIZE] 





[SIZE=+2]Involute[/SIZE] ​











[SIZE=+1]If two meshing gear were manufactured with square teeth instead of being cut to an involute form, the gears would not be able to rotate in mesh. The diagram below shows two such gears. note how the gears are locked together.[/SIZE] ​[SIZE=+2]square teeth[/SIZE]





​*


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

_The importance of clearance_ 



*[SIZE=+1]Clearance is the distance from the tip of a tooth to the circle passing through the bottom of the tooth space with the gears in mesh and measuring radially.[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=+1]*The* *correct clearance is vital to the motion of gears. To view two spur gears rotating in mesh and the necessity for clearance, simply click on the text below.*[/SIZE] 
​*[SIZE=+2]Rotating spur gears in mesh animation[/SIZE]




​*
​*[SIZE=+2]close up of spur gears in mesh animation[/SIZE]*




*[SIZE=+3]Proportions and relations of standard involute spur gear teeth[/SIZE]* 



*[SIZE=+1]The following formulas are required to calculate the dimensions needed to draw a tooth of a spur gear.[/SIZE]* 


*[SIZE=+1]Addendum = module,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Dedendum = addendum + clearance,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Clearance = 0.25 x module,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Module (m) = pitch circle diameter (PCD) / number of teeth,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]So, PCD = m x T,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Circular pitch (P) = pi (3.14) x m,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Circular tooth thickness = pi / 2,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Base circle diameter (BCD) = (PCD) x cos. Y ,[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1]Pressure angle ( Y ) = 14.5 degrees or 20 degrees , the British standard recommendation is 20 degrees.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]This value reduces the possibility of interference and gives the tooth a wider root.[/SIZE]* 




*[SIZE=+1]Now that we know what spur gears are used for, what they look like, and how to calculate the information required to draw them, we can turn to the next page to see how each step is drawn.[/SIZE]*


----------



## ahmed taye3 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*[SIZE=+3]To construct a gear profile using Unwins construction[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=+1]Because the drawing contains a large amount of construction lines, the gear profile is drawn in three steps. Before you begin to draw the gear profile, you must obtain all the information needed using the given data and above formulas.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]To view these three easy steps, simply click on the text below.[/SIZE]*



*[SIZE=+3]Step 1 (animation)[/SIZE]*







*[SIZE=+3]Step 2 (animation)[/SIZE]*





*[SIZE=+3]Step 3 (animation)[/SIZE]*


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*ردا على إستفسار الأخ المهندس / شكري محمد نوري .. (البغدادي) *​والرد من الأخ المهندس / خيري محمد ​فإنني لي تعقيب على رد المهندس / خيري محمد ، حيث لا يمكن عمل ترس على المخرطة ، لأن منحنيات أسنان الترس في هذه الحالة لا تكون دقيقة ، ولو فرض وتم عمل مثل هذا الترس على المخرطة ، فإنه يحدث متاعب وصوت عال وتلف للترس المقابل له . ومن ثم فإنه يجب عمل أي ترس على الفريزة ، أو على الماكينات الخاصة لتصنيع التروس.​مع قبولكم تحياتي ،،​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## الحص1 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في أعمالكم وجزاكم


----------



## mhassanien (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جدا كمعلومات شفهية نريد أن نتطرق إلى الحسابات العلمية


----------



## Eng_Matro (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## فهد 9999 (11 يناير 2010)

الموقع والمشرفين على الموقع ولا اروع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 أغسطس 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود


----------



## khaled.33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن نصنع الترس العدل والترس البريمي علي المخراطة ببعض التجهيزات البسيطة


----------



## khaled.33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*تصنيع الترس العدل والبريمي*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا اخي الفاضل على الموضوع .
> 
> لكن لدي مداخلة بسيطة ارجوا توضيحها .
> 
> ...


 ممكن تصنيع الترس العدل والترس البريمي في عدم وجود فريزة علي المخرطة ببعض التجهيزات


----------



## khaled.33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تعقيب بسيط ممكن تصنيع الترس العدل والبريمي بدقة عالية علي المخرطة


----------



## el jocker (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات القيمة بس كان عندي سؤال ياريت الاقي الاجابة ازاي اقوم بحساب عدد سنون الترس وزاوية الميل (المفروض اني انا اللي احددة)( للعلم انا طالب ودة مشروع تخرجي) وجزاكم الله كل خير علي التعاون


----------



## زياد فتوح (23 يناير 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

